# Post Your Set-up



## Guest

This is just an idea and I kinda hope it catches on.
Ok everyone who wants put up your setup. The basics setup would be Board, Bindings, and Boots. You can also through in your goggles, pants or whatever else you think is needed


----------



## Guest

K I'll go first since I started the thread.
this is my main board
Board: Ride Kink White 155
Bindings: White Union Force's White XL
Boots: Thirtytwo TM-Two Boots Red 12

My gear is
Pants: Black Grenade Unbreakable
Jacket: Black Grenade Unbreakable
Helmet: Bern Baker Audio Helmet Black
Goggles: Dragon DXS Goggles Black/White
Gloves: Grenade Unbreakable Gloves Black
notics a color trend?
i dont think its important enough to add my leash and other stuff but if you want go for it


----------



## Guest

board: unity origin 160w, lib emmagator 165
bindings: union force(white), ride spi
boots: northwave decade(white/green)

jacket: 686 smarty troop(black denim), 686 a.c.e. puffy
pants: foursquare baraveto(asparagus), 686 smary cargo
helmet: pro-tec b2
touque: one of many hand crochetted(sp?)
goggles: dragon mace(white w/dragon print), dragon dx
gloves: sessions pipe glove

i'll post pics if i can find my camera.


----------



## Guest

*MYSELF*
*Freeride Setup*
Board: '99 Santa Cruz S-Type 160 (white/black)
Boots: Lamar piece of crap boots (black/yellow/grey)
Bindings: '99 Salomon SP3 (black/yellow)

*Freestyle-All Mountain Setup*
Board: '07 Rome Agent 158
Boots: '07 Ride Aspect
Bindings: '07 Ride RX

Jacket: Marker Nova (smoke/black/red)
Pants: Oakley Crash (red)
Helmet: Leedom (silver)
Gloves: Dakine (black)
Goggles: Smith Cascade Pro (white/black/RC36 lens)

*MY WIFE*
Board: Salomon Lotus 147 (white)
Boots: Salomon Vigil (white)
Bindings: Ride VXn (white/green)

Jacket: Black Dot (white/red/black)
Pants: No idea (black)
Helmet: Salomon Element (black)
Gloves: No idea (black)
Goggles: Oakley O-Frame (black/parsimmion)

I'll post pictures tonight.


----------



## Guest

Board: Capita travis parker 159, Capita jason brown 157
Binding: Burton Mission Greeds
Boots: 32 lashed black, Forum Team boots

Coat: bonfire radiant black, Ronin something, Burton plaid shell.
pants: ride cargo black
gloves: burton oven mitt, also a pair of old school wave rave gloves.
goggles: Dragon
helmet: red shaun white audio


----------



## Alcyo

board: Ride Decade 162w (2008)
bindings: Burton Mission (Grey/Silver)
boots: Burton Ruler (black)

jacket: Peak Performance Crevasse (red)
pants: Brunotti Dollar Mens Pant (Love it)
helmet: Giro SST (grey)
goggles: Sinner....something
gloves: ??


----------



## Guest

board (every day board): Santa Cruz Wide Eye 164
bindings: Ride SPi
boots: Salomon Malamute

board (powder setup): Illuminati Pentagon 166
bindings: Ride EX

jacket: sessions tnt
pants: sessions 
helmet: giro s4
goggles: oakley a-frame and oakley wisdom
gloves: dakine scout i think


----------



## AAA

ALPINE SETUPS
Boards:
Oxygen Proton 185 (19.5 cm waist, 16 m sidecut)
Oxygen Proton 178 (19.5 cm waist, 14 m sidecut)
Bindings: Both boards with Bomber Trench Digger (TD2) step-in bindings.
Boots: UPZ 5-buckle Racing boots with Intec heels.

FREERIDE SETUP (Only break out on rare occassions)
Board: An older Burton Asym Air 6 (163 cm)
Bindings: Burton 3-strap bindings. 
Boots: Old, heavily duct taped Burton Comp boots.

WIFE'S FREERIDE SETUP
Board: Donek Incline (155 cm)
Bindings: Flow
Boots: ?? Women's Softies


----------



## Dcp584

Board: 07 Rome Agent, 04 Rome Anthem, Soon to have 08 Rome Graft
Bindings: 07 Rome 390 LE, 08 Burton Cartel
Boots: 08 32 Lashed

Goggles: Anon Realm, 2 pair one with Red Mirror Lense the other with a Amber Chrome
Foursquare Jacket, Analog pants, Rome and Burton gloves....


----------



## Zee

Park: 07 GNU Rider's Choice MTX 157.5 (5/5) - '07 Rome 390 (4/5)
Mountain: '08 Prior MFR 165 (4/5) - '07 Rome Targa (5/5)
Bottomless Pow: '06 Lib Tech Mullet 160 - '08 Bent Metal Missionary

Stance +18/-9, 22" wide

The Lib and Gnu were stickered in a bout of insomnia last night :laugh:

I got the lib cheap on Ebay, it will be put through its paces on a cat trip next week 

Boots - '07 Thirty Two Focus Boa (4/5)
Pants/Jacket - Volcom
Helmet - Leedom Prophet
Goggles 2x Spy Orbit, 4 lenses


----------



## joeydzzle

Everyday: 
Burton Cartel (black)
Palmer Andy Finch 2007

Park:
Burton Cartel (white)
Salomon Prospect 2005 (trying to get a ride kink to replace)

Boots: Salomon F20s
Jacket: 686 Green
Pants: Burton Cargo Creme Plaid
Gloves: Burton Impact Gloves
Goggles: Dragon Mace Nomis


----------



## apintojr

board: 06/07 158 GNU Vertigo
bindings: Burton Triad L
boots: Salomon F20

jacket: Grenade FP Black / Grenade DKG BlackTweed
pants: Grenade FP Black / Grenade DKG GreyTweed 
goggles: Spy Soldier-Bandits
gloves: NorthFace / Burton Mittens 
helmet: Coming next season...


----------



## Guest

Board: Burton Bullet 159
Bindings: Ride RX Series (red/black/gold)
Boots: Flow Rival BOA (black)

Pants: K2 Diem (madrone)
Jacket: K2 Cyclone Stright (madrone)
Helmet: R.e.d. Trace (gray)
Goggles: BelloSport (black/smoke mirror)
Gloves: Burton Baker Mitts (black)


----------



## Guest

board: nitro magnum
boots: salomon symbio
bindings: ride ex

all '08 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Board: 07 Burton Elite
Bindings: 01 Burton Customs

I have yet to buy boots.

I got this set up thanks to this forums own Sedition.


----------



## NYCboarder

08 Burton Blunt
07 burton motto boots
07 Burton freestyle bindings - first pair i got but im looking at the Targas for next season =p


----------



## Guest

Ride Theory / Banana

Burton Triads

Burton ions


----------



## Guest

*Board Setup*
Burton Love 158
Burton Mission Bindings (Black)
Burton Hail Boots (White)

*Softgoods*
R.E.D. Hi-Fi Helmet (Brown)
Burton Shaun White Cargo Pants (Brown)
Special Blend Control Jacket (Black Micro Check)
Anon Realm Goggles (Modpods/Silver Mirror)


----------



## Guest

board: Forum Directional
bindings: Burton Mission black/yellow
boots: Burton Glide

jacket: Columbia (gray/white/Black)
pants: Arctix (black)
helmet: Giro S4 (black)
goggles: Smith
gloves: Timberland


----------



## Guest

Rome flag 163 07/08, 00(?) K2 Ultima
Rome Targas 07/08
burton Rulers 07/08

jacket: sessions tnt in black
pants:cheap columbia pants in black(until sac or wm throws up some green or blue ones)
gloves:??
goggles:Spy Targa II white with persimmon 
helmetrotec mercenary black with built in headphones


----------



## Guest

06 Forum JP Walker 154 w/ 07 Burton P1
08 Lib Tech Skate Banana 152 w/ 06 Ride EX

Boots: Thirty Two TM-Two
Goggles: Spy Orbit


----------



## Mr. Right

Only have pictures of two boards but I've got 4








Boards
05 Burton Bullet 164
06 M3 Discord 161.5
07 Sined Mr. Right 158
05 Option Kevin Sansalone 153

Bindings
06 Ride SPi's with Minor threat lyrics (sick)
06 Agency 32-11c's (shit bindings, don't ever buy em, they are loaners)
07 SP Metalizer Kiss edition
08 Ride SPi's (sick)

Pants
Freeworld somethings
Columbia Titanium 10k mm (Can't wait for some Bonfire!)

Jacket
Columbia Convert (goin 686 for next season)

Goggles
Spy Comet Bronze mirrored lense

Boots
06 Burton Ion
08 Burton Ruler

Gloves/Mittens
Scott gloves (not bad, a little cold)
Drop gloves (warm durable gloves)
Swany X-change mitts (warm and sick!)

For next year I will be getting a little more agile setup and going with a Graft and Beta bindings. The rest of my boards will be saved for all mountain/home decoration (I plan on having my own little snowboard museum in my house )


----------



## Mysticfalcon

Ive got 3 boards
Board: 08 Smokin' Magnetraction 162 (This board rocks)
Bindings: 08 Burton Triads

Board: 01 Burton Custom
Bindings: 01 Burton Customs

Board: 08 Burton Royale
Bindings: Havent decided yet

Helmet: Giro G10
Boots: 08 Burton Motos


----------



## kri$han

Freeride setup:
Board: Nitro Marc Frank Montoya 157 Wide
Bindings: 08' Burton Cartel - black

Park/learning setup:
Board: Option Icon 154
Bindings: 08' Rome SDS 390 - white

Boots: Ride Haze - white
Helmet: R.E.D. Skycap II
Goggles: Anon Figment - black/amber tint, Spy Orbit - White/smoke tint


----------



## Guest

Freeride Setup (soon to be splitboard setup):
Board: Burton Baron 167
Bindings: Drake Podiums 

New General Setup:
Board: Rome Slash 158
Bindings: Rome 390

Helmet: R.E.D.
Boots: Some Burton thing (they fit and were cheap, dont know the name)
Pants: Session
Jacket: Mountain Hardware Shell, Burton Down, North Face for warmer days
Goggles: Spy


----------



## playbass311

Heres my current set up:

Board: 08 Rome Machine 157
Bindings: 08 Salomon Relay Lights
Boots: 07 DC Park boots (black/gray sole)

Old set up:

Board: 5150 Covert 155
Bindings: Ride LX
Boots: The House M1 boots

Soft Goods:

Jacket: Section Syndicate Jacket (brown)
Pants: Section (khaki)

Goggles: Spy Soldier (black/persimmon) 
Gloves: 08 Burton Goretex


----------



## Guest

06 GNU 11-up , maybe 05? 166








Flow Elevens
my all around board


----------



## Guest

I got my dream set up right now came across alot of money fast

*My Board*: 08 Burton Vapor 
*My Bindings*: 08 Flow Team
*My Boots*: 08 Burton SL-10

*My Jacket*: 08 Sessions Zume Striped Softshell Hoody
*My Pants*: Burton Vent Pants

Then I have some sessions under stuff but yea its all amazing stuff


----------



## alaric

I've only got one setup, and it's a jib deck. Next year I'll be getting a WWW and use my Kink as a street/trash board.

Board: 07 Ride Kink 147
Binders: 07 Rome 390's
Boots: 32 Lashed

Jacket: Sessions Istodius II
Pants: Burton Cargos

I'll edit this and throw some pictures up sooner or later.


----------



## sedition

411 and pics in sig file.


----------



## Guest

Just got my first setup last night!

*Board:* 08 Ride Fleetwood
*Bindings:* 08 Ride LX
*Boots:* 08 32 prion

all for a grand total of $300 brand new!


----------



## Guest

azpsycho1 said:


> Just got my first setup last night!
> 
> *Board:* 08 Ride Fleetwood
> *Bindings:* 08 Ride LX
> *Boots:* 08 32 prion
> 
> all for a grand total of $300 brand new!


Nice setup...and REALLY nice deal.


----------



## Guest

sparty said:


> Nice setup...and REALLY nice deal.


Yeah i couldn't believe the deal i got. The night before i just bought a GNU Carbon High Beam MTX for basically the same price as my complete setup so that sucks! So now i dont know what to ride the GNU or the Ride. suggestions would be helpfully anyone?


----------



## AZred60

Board: Burton Canyon (the best wide board i have found)
Bindings: Rome Targas
Boots: DC Judge

I'm 6'3 255, so i have to get stuff that won't fall apart on me and this set up is perfect for me


----------



## AZred60

azphysco where are you at in az? (if thats what you mean by az haha)


----------



## Guest

hey my names alex and i ride at burke mountain in Burke VT

Board: rome machine-154
Bindings: drake Mikey Leblanc
Boots: 07 burton sabboths

boots are comfy, bindings are relaxed, and the board is DOPE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

board; 08 Burton twin 161
Bindings; 08 Burton customs
Boots; 08 Forum Destroyers

Jacket; liquid
pants; liquid
goggles: dragon dx
gloves; dakine


----------



## Guest

AZred60 said:


> azphysco where are you at in az? (if thats what you mean by az haha)


Yeah thats what i meant, I live up in Tempe! I see you live in Tucson, well in that case GO DEVILS! haha


----------



## Mr. Right

azpsycho1 said:


> Yeah i couldn't believe the deal i got. The night before i just bought a GNU Carbon High Beam MTX for basically the same price as my complete setup so that sucks! So now i dont know what to ride the GNU or the Ride. suggestions would be helpfully anyone?


I'd ride both  I have 4 boards and I switch it up constantly.


----------



## AZred60

azpsycho1 said:


> Yeah thats what i meant, I live up in Tempe! I see you live in Tucson, well in that case GO DEVILS! haha


yeah thats cool i actually was a sun devil for a short time before transfering so my loyalties are split


----------



## Guest

boots: burton hail

boards/bindings:

- 07-08 o-matic wig-out 161 / burton p1 (hopefully replaced soon with flow nxt-at)
- 06-07 ride kink 152 / burton custom
- 06-07 o-matic todd richards 156 / flow pro fs

- still have a couple of older burton boards in a closet

outerwear: analog

goggles: smith


----------



## Guest

Just got my board yesterday. Put the bindings on, and also the boots (to measure for toe vs heel overhang).

Board: 2008 Endeavor Live 158W
Bindings: 2008 Rome Targas
Boots: 2008 Vans Mantra, size 12


----------



## Guest

*equipment*
*board:* 05/06 burton sterling (146cm)
*binding:* flow's (no idea wat year)
*boots:* 06/07 forum destroyers
>> so tempted to buy a whole new setup ... at least new bindings/board

*outerwear*
*jacket:* waiting patiently to buy a new one!
*pants:* 07/08 foursquare newberry (brand new from WM in plaid!)
*goggles:* bolle OTGs (no longer wear them with glasses though)


----------



## Guest

*Board* : Never Summer System 06/07
*Blindings* : Ride LX (not sure which year)
*Boots* : Rossingnol Glade 07/08

http://img187.imageshack.us/img187/7149/q1vn6.jpg


----------



## Guest

*Board:* M3 Discord 156
*Bindings:* Morrow's lol their so ghetto i dont know what year they are.
*Boots:* Vans Danny Kass 5's probably the most expensive thing in my entire set up, cost more then the board and bindings combined i think. im proud to death of my boots


----------



## Guest

Boards:08 technine split t (messed up my youngblood pritty bad cant really ride it much anymore) oh and im prolly gettin a capita stairmaster
Binding:rome targas
Boots:dc phase gettin some new boots soon


----------



## jeri534

Board - Rome Anthem 162
Bindings - Salomon Relay Dark Series
Boots - Salomon F20


----------



## scottland

*Board*: 07 Never Summer System 161
*Bindings*: 07 Rome Arsenals
*Boots*: Forum Recons

*Board*: 08 Burton Custom 162
*Bindings*: 08 Rome 390s


----------



## Guest

Freestyle:
board - 09 libtech banana skate 156 


Freeryde:
board - 08 super model x 164
bindings - 09 p1.1 burtons
boots - 09 - white burton hail 

Alpine:
to be determined


jacket: 09 burton ak 3L totally pink
pants: 09 foursquare black pinstripe
goggles: 09 POC lobes, champagne
protection: demon pro vest / spine guard
helmet: protec


----------



## hanzosteel

interesting old thread. a year and a half ago, hardly any mention of never summer and union. flash forward to end of 2009 and all the answers to every 'what board or binding should i get?' question are these two brands. maybe they should just post "buy union and ns" as a sticky.


----------



## CMSbored

Board/Bindings
159W '09 Atomice Hatchet with '09 Rome 390s
161.5 M3 discord with Flow Amp 9s

Gear
Sessions Zoom pant(2 Pair, Black and Red)
Sessions Leatherneck Jacket
Analog Inititiative Jacket
'10 32 Lashed boots size 11
Spy soldier goggles
Dragon Mace Goggles
Giro Encore 2 audio helmet(black)
Red Mutiny Helmet(white)
and a couple pair of grenade gloves and some ice armour gloves


----------



## Guest

I'll throw in a little rundown of the general shop set ups for perspective here.

Numbers and specs are what I can recall offhand, and probably quite wrong:

1- '09 Gnu Riders Choice BTX - 154
6- '10 Capita UltraFear FKs SuperPros (for shop rats) - all sizes
5- '09 Capita Horrorscopes
various other Capitas
1- '09 Burton Fish 161
2- '08-09 Rome Agents
1- '07 Nitro T1 LTD 152
1- '09 Omatic Awesome LTD 153
1- '09 Lib Tech Skate Banana ?
1- '10 K2 Ecopop 148
1- '10 Gnu B-Nice BTX 145
various '10 Burton boards for a Burton-am

Bindings:
Burton P1s, Cartels, Missions.
Rome 390s, Targas, Arsenals.
Ride RX, Beta, Delta.
Union Force, Contact, SuperPro (Force for shop rats).
Flux Titan, Super Titan, Super Emblem.

Boots:
32 Lashed ('bout 7 of us)
32 TM-Two
32 Prospect
Celsius Cirrus

Softgoods:
Won't even start on this one.

You can probably see where our loyalties lie. But, every brand we carry is represented at least one person at the shop.

Capita + Union = Great deal from Eternal. Capita + Union + Eternal = all over all Tahoe mountains. :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest

And, my own personal set ups for this year:

All Mountain/All Season:
'07 Nitro T1 LTD Shop Rat Special 152 with '07 Flux Super Titans

Bomber Days:
'09 Omatic Awesome LTD 153 with '09 Ride CAD Canted
Hoping for a '10 Lib Tech Banana Magic with Union Force MCs, but doubt I'll be winning the lottery.

Park:
'10 Capita UltraFear FK Super Pro 151 with '10 Union SuperPros (I swear imol be jibbin this year)


'09 32 Prospects (was trying to teach a lady last year)
'10 Celsius Cirrus or '10 32 Lashed
'10 DCs in the works

'09 686 Times Levis Black Denim pants/'08 Foursquare something White/Black Pinstripe Jacket
'08 Holden pants/'08 Holden Jacket (Khaki/Brown Herringbone)
'10 686 outerwear setup coming
'10 32 outerwear setup coming
'10 Neff jacket coming

Dragon DX Artist Collab "Space Rabbits" (?) Goggles (they're multicolored green and LTD is all I remember)
Dragon DX Coal Goggles
Dragon DX Jet/Polarized Goggles
Dragon Rogue (special color ) Goggles
(don't like to change lenses anymore, just keep collecting frames)

Bern Macon White Splatter w/ audio
Giro Encore Matte White w/ audio (semi-retired)

Yakima Cat Track racks on the Grand Cherokee to get up there, custom hand-made racks on the '64 Bug for bluebird days.

Working at a shop for long enough, you start to collect stuff I guess.


----------



## hoboken

*Boards*: 09 K2 Believer 151, K2 Podium 156
*Bindings*: K2 Auto Ever
*Boots*: Salomon F20


----------



## Guest

2010 Never Summer Legacy-R 156
2008 Tech Nine Pro Bindings (One Red One Black)
2008 32 Lashed Boots (Red)
2009 Anon Goggles
Bonfire pants and Jacket
Drop Gloves
RED HiFi helmet with standard phones

Thats how I roll

/strong first post


----------



## von

Snowblower said:


> Just got my board yesterday. Put the bindings on, and also the boots (to measure for toe vs heel overhang).
> 
> Board: 2008 Endeavor Live 158W
> Bindings: 2008 Rome Targas
> Boots: 2008 Vans Mantra, size 12


the graphic looks sick i could stare at that all day


----------



## eschen515

i got a 09 rome crail 156
09 burton triads
09 burton boxers


----------



## avenged1985

'10 rome artifact 1985
'09 burton cartels
and BTW there is a thread the exact same as this.


----------



## Guest

Boards
1. 2008 Burton Vapor 159 - 09 Flow Team Bindings.
2. 2006 Burton Air 161 - 09 Flow NXT-FRX Bindings.
3. 2009 Burton Custom X 156 - 09 Cartel EST Bindings.

Boots 
09 Salomon Malamute
08 Salomon Synapse

Gear
Jacket: Descente Reed Jacket, Burton AK 2L Cyclic
Pant: Burton AK 3L Hover
Goggles: Oakley Wisdom w/fire lens
Helmet: Smith Variant
Gloves: Spyder Wengen Glove


----------



## bakesale

Boards: Endeavour Live RC 156, Stepchild Powder Sucks 156
Bindings: Burton Cartel
Boots: K2 Darko Access

Jackets: Holden Redding Down Jacket, Holden Benjamin Jacket, Holden Classic Patch Jacket, Airblaster AK Jacket
Pants: Holden maurice pant, Holden standard pant, Airblaster My Sisters Pants
Gloves: Burton Ronin black leather. Burton black AK gore-tex
Goggles: Anon figments(3 pair for different light)


----------



## Guest

Boards:
08 Burton Vapor
10 Rome Anthem SS

Bindings: 
10 Rome Targas
09 Burton P1's

Boots: 
Burton Ion's


----------



## Slinky

1st choice:
Board: 09 Burton Custom 157w
Bindings: 09 Cartel EST GMP (green/black)
Boots: 09 Ruler GMP (green/grey) / 07/08 Burton Hails (white/green)

2nd Choice:
Board: 09 Rossi Scope 159
Bindings: 09 Ride RX's (red)
Boots: see above

3rd(begining of season)
Baord: 99 Rossi Vintage
Bindings 09 Ride RX's
Boots: see above

Jacket: 09 Burton Pocher (white w/ pinstripe)
Pants: 09 Burton Cargo (black)
Gloves: Dakine 
Helmet: Giro G9 w/ tunes
Goggles: Spy or Dragons


----------



## ATOTony76

Board: Lib Tech Skate Banana 159
Bindings: Union Danny Kass Pro mods (mix between a force and a contact)
Boots: Van Encore 

Softgoods: 
Volcom Outerwear
Giro Manifest goggles 
Celtic Gloves


----------



## Pudg3

Board: 09 Ride DH 155
Bindings: 08 Ride Delta MVMNTs
Boots: Salomon Dialogues

Softgoods:
Volcom Jacket
Level Half-Pipe Built-in Wrist guard gloves
Burton Pants
Smith Holt Audio Helmet
Oakley Wisdom Goggles


----------



## SPAZ

Board: 09 Rome Crail 153
Bindings: 09 Burton Customs
Boots: Have to buy some new ones

Softgoods:
Going to go buy a Burton Launch jacket and pants next week
Smith airflow goggles


----------



## Guest

Board: 09 k2 Darkstar 159
Bindings: 10 k2 forumlas white/black
boots: ride orions, for now, might by some new boots later on.

Updated: I tossed out the Orions and got myself the 2010 k2 maysis instead for this year


----------



## c_mack9

08/09 forum recon 156
09 ride spi
32 BOA boots

under armor face mask
columbia gloves
smith goggles
burton ronin roper pants
columbia jacket

all bought on HUGE sales on a very limited budget. ill eventualy replace most of it slowly with better gear.


----------



## Guest

Boards: 09 Burton Custom ICS 157w, 07 K2 Anagram 147 (jib board)
Bindings: 09 Burton Un..Inc EST, 07 Burton Cartel
Boots: '10 32 Lashed

Softgoods-
Outerwear: Burton AK head to toe
Goggles: Smith I/O


----------



## david_z

*my setup*

*Board*: Never Summer Legacy 163cm (I think it's 2004/2005 model, I've been riding it for a while now)
*Bindings*: Burton Cartel ('08-09)
*Boots*: ThirtyTwo TM-2 ('08-09) My second pair of TM2s.










*Goggles*: Anon
*Gloves*: Dakine Mustang
*Jacket*: Burton Arctic 2L "Ron Burgundy"
*Pants*: Burton cargo pants air twill plaid (sick burgundy/black/turquoise plaid to match)


I have a pro-tec audio-force helmet. It's OK but not rad. I want to get a new helmet...


----------



## avenged1985

hanzosteel said:


> interesting old thread. a year and a half ago, hardly any mention of never summer and union. flash forward to end of 2009 and all the answers to every 'what board or binding should i get?' question are these two brands. maybe they should just post "buy union and ns" as a sticky.


haha i completely agree with that statement


----------



## Guest

Board: Burton Blunt Wide with V-rocker
Bindings: Black Burton Customs
Boots: Thirtytwo Focus Boas
Googles: Anon Helix


----------



## Guest

1st 
Board ; Rome anthem
Bindings ; Targas
Boots ; ThirtyTwo Lashed Blood diamond colorway

2nd (RockDays)
Board ; Forum Raider
Bindings ; Ride EX
Boots ; "

Jacket ; FSQ grey/blue pin
Pants ; SB Battery Blue
Goggles ; Dragon DX Heniken colorway


----------



## eschen515

Board:09 156 rome crail and.....09 152 O-matic celebrity 
bindings: 09 med. Burton Triads
boots 09 burton Boxers

havent ridden the omatic yet


----------



## Guest

Board: '09 Burton Hero 158
Bindings: '09 Burton Cartel EST (inmate orange)
Boots: 32 Boa's (white blue and black0

New for '10: 
Board: Burton Custom V-Rocker 163 
Bindings: Burton Malavita (sk8 white)

Outerwear: Burton AK
Goggles: SPY
Gloves: Volcom


----------



## david_z

seems like there's a lot of people riding 160+ cm boards on here. Glad I'm not alone.


----------



## m60g

Board: Arbor Element 161
Bindings: Ride Spi's
Boots: Northwave Decade

My gear is
Pants: Foursquare Hoffman
Jacket: Four Square Michylaria
Helmet: RED Hi-Fi Subwoofer
Goggles: Dragon DXS Goggles
Gloves: Dakine


----------



## Dano

View attachment 2518


View attachment 2519


Board: 164W Custom X
Bindings: Burton CO2 EST
Boots: Burton Ruler's

My gear is
Pants: Special Blend Principal Group
Jacket: DC Sniper Jacket
Helmet: RED Frequency
Goggles: Anon Realm's
Gloves: Dakine Meathod Series


----------



## shanemcnulty

i just got my first set up yesterday =)
board: rome artifact 08
bindings: burton custom "yo"--- one yellow one pink =)
































all for $320
im just rentin boots for the season cause i dont need to buy em yet

what do u think?


----------



## Dano

Buy boots, unless you think you'll out grow them by next season. But you'll be waiting again to rent gear in the morning even though you have your own set up, they won't fit you perfectly, and they won't fit the same so you'll have no consistent feel for your board when you go riding this season. Boots are arguably the most important piece of your set up and it's the only thing you didn't buy


----------



## shanemcnulty

no ive rented boots from the shop where i bought my board. Its a seasonal rental. I wont have to rent from the mountains. And I def will out grow the size i am now cause ive gone up one and a half sizes since last winter.


----------



## Deviant

Main set-up..

Burton X8 155
Burton Triad EST Bindings
" Ruler Boots

Jacket from god knows where
Dakine Titan gloves (so warm)
Helly Hansen pants
Dragon "Beer Series" Coors Light goggles (Dragon DX with different strap and colors.)


----------



## kquan

Set Ups

Burton Twin
Mission Bindings
Freestyle Boots

Burton Custom
Cartel Bindings
DC Status Boots

Forum Destroyer
Exile Bindings
DC Status Boots


----------



## Guest

Main Set up.

Older Forum Destroyer 144
Old Flux bindings (soon to be 09 flux titans)
Burton Tribute boots

Northface jacket
Northface pants
Salomon audio helm
Spy Soldier Goggles


----------



## lopro

* Oakley A-Frames | Bonfire Outerwear | Burton Ion Boots for both*


----------



## soulfly

board: Never Summer Legacy-R 2010
bindings: Flow NXT-AT 2008
boots: Burton Boxer 2008
outerwear: Foursquare & Special Blend


----------



## Guest

board: 2009 burton blunt 158
bindings: 2009 burton mission
boots: 2009 jeremy jones (burton AK subterfuge)
outerwear: yellow nomis plaid jacket, yellow volcom pants, oakley crowbar goggles


----------



## burtonMd

Board: Burton Custom 151
Bindings: Burton Cartel
Boots: Salomon Maori (Red + White)

Helmet: Giro something or other
Goggles: Anon Realm Watercolor
Base Jacket: Black NorthFace Denali
Outershell: Dark Blue Helly Hansen
Snowpants: Dark Grey DC


----------



## Guest

burtonMd said:


> Board: Burton Custom 151
> Bindings: Burton Cartel


how are you liking that setup?


----------



## Helgaiden

Burton Air 5.1 154
Salomon Force Bindings
Burton Invader boots
Triple Eight audio helmet
Scott gloves
Scott goggles
some cheapo jacket and cheapo pants (i do need real snowboarding pants bad tho lol)


----------



## crazyface

lib tech trs 154 w/MTX
union forces
DC boots with boa laces

stoic bombshell insulated jacket
northface monte cargo pants


----------



## stillz

Burton Blunt 155
Ride RX
Rome Libertines


----------



## Joel

2010 Endeavor Colour
Flux Titan RK Green Bindings
Black 32 Prion Boots

Gear:
Blue Sandbox helmet
Dragon Skull Candy Goggles
686 ACC syndicate Jacket


----------



## Guest

Gear:
2007/2008 Ride Dose 162W
2009-2010 GNU Riders Choice 158W
Rome 390 bindings

Outerwear: 
DC Judge boots, 686 pants, ol skool yellow/blue DUB shell, Dragon DX goggles, Smith Holt lid


----------



## Snowfox

Board: Last Year's Ride Control 161 cm
Bindings: (Original: Rome United 09-10. busted/recalled) Now: Ride EX '10
Boots: K2 Darko's (love these things)

Outwear: 
Volcom jacket and pants. Some old Smith goggles (have some Scot ones for backup). Burton gloves. Smartwool socks! :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest

i live in tempe also by ASU. Go Devils

i ride a 

burton primo board
Burton freestyle bindings
burton moto boots

burton jacket
Grenade pants 

No Goggles yet


----------



## hanzosteel

Joel said:


> 2010 Endeavor Colour
> Flux Titan RK Green Bindings
> Black 32 Prion Boots
> 
> Gear:
> Blue Sandbox helmet
> Dragon Skull Candy Goggles
> 686 ACC syndicate Jacket


ARGH! would love to demo one of endeavor's reverse camber boards. do you have the 151 reverse camber color or regular camber?


----------



## lupine

2010 Gnu Park Pickle 159W
2009 Ride ContraBand Bindings XL
Size 12 Vans Encore Boots


----------



## Guest

Board: 08 Ride Agenda 156
Bindings: 08 Ride EX
Boots: Thirty Two Prospects

Jacket: Not worth mentioning
Pants: Not worth mentioning
Gloves: Dakine mitts
Helmet: Pryme


----------



## NWBoarder

Board: Old Kemper Board 
Bindings: Burton Cartels
Boots: Heelside size 13

Jacket: Columbia Rodeo Magic II Parka
Pants: Not worth mentioning
Gloves: Ride Gloves
Goggles: Oakley A-Frames


----------



## SlowRoller

Lib Tech Skunk Ape 161W
Ride Delta MVMNT
K2 Transit

Burton Esquire Jacket
Burton Cargo
Burton Mittens (20 years old and still look like new)
Smith Holt brain bucket.


----------



## david_z

just added an '09 Burton X8. Two decks now, is that officially a quiver?


----------



## Jay29

2010 NS EVO-R 
2010 Union Force
2008 Burton Jeremy Jones 
2009 Burton Cartels EST


----------



## Guest

Board: 2009 Rome Anthem 156
Binding: 2010 Rome Targa
Boots: 2004 Vans Contra

Jacket: NorthFace
Pants: Ride
Gloves: Hestra Heli
Hat: Sherpa Jumla


----------



## Guest

2007 forum eddie wall destroyer 156
2010 burton custom bindings
? forum constant boots...i think 09


----------



## burtonMd

Jay29 said:


> 2010 NS EVO-R
> 2010 Union Force
> 2008 Burton Jeremy Jones
> 2009 Burton Cartels EST


quite sexy


----------



## sevenstarsfall

My first set up since im a newb:

Board: Burton Blunt
Bindings: Burton Cartels
Boots: Ride Jackson BOA

Pants: Bonfire Radiant 
Jacket: Grenade


----------



## Guest

Board - Burton 09 clash
Bindings - Cartel 08
Boots - Burton

Pants - Special blend, the red white black striped ones
Jacket - Black burton (looks like a blazer)


----------



## Guest

09 Jeremy Jones 156
custom bindings
burton boots 
POC Lobes


----------



## Leo

Already Posted in other thread, but oh well...

2007 Burton Shaun White
2010 Flow NXT-FSE
2008 Burton The Shaun Boots
2009 TWC Noble Gentleman's Jacket
2010 TWC Signature Trench Jacket
2007 TWC Jacket of the Gods (retired this one)
2010 Oakley Shaun White signature A-Frames
2010 Smith Variant helmet


----------



## Jay29

Better pic.


----------



## Leo

Jay29 said:


> Better pic.


Dude, your quiver is sick. I hope to one day add more boards to my collection without having to give one up. Fiancee's, can't live with em, can't live without em :dunno:


----------



## Jay29

Next time I go boarding I'm going to ride the JJ board for the first time.:laugh:


----------



## Slinky

Leo said:


> Dude, your quiver is sick. I hope to one day add more boards to my collection without having to give one up. Fiancee's, can't live with em, can't live without em :dunno:


your just not supposed to tell them whats in your quiver lol


----------



## david_z

Slinky said:


> your just not supposed to tell them whats in your quiver lol


That's my plan, too. :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest

board: 09 Forum Destroyer
bindings: flow flite 4 (hopefully upgrading soon)
boots: 09 Burton Motos

Gear:
jacket- burton poacher
pants-north face (idk what kind?)
gloves- kombi mittens(def upgrade in the future)
goggs- smith prodigy


----------



## Guest

I pretty much lurked around this board for a couple days for advice with my setup so I figured I'd register and share with you guys what you helped me create 


'09 Ride Antic 157
'10 Ride RX
'10 Ride Jackson Boa

I wanted 32 STW Boa, but Sport Chalet didn't have em and I had to buy there from my friend to hook it up.


----------



## Guest

Alucard said:


> Board: 2009 Rome Anthem 156
> Binding: 2010 Rome Targa
> Boots: 2004 Vans Contra
> 
> Jacket: NorthFace
> Pants: Ride
> Gloves: Hestra Heli
> Hat: Sherpa Jumla


I LOVE IT haha 

have you checked under your targas base cover in a while?


----------



## Guest

Board: Burton Custom V-Rocker 156 2010
Bindings: Burton Triad Est 2008
Boots: 07 32 Prion, (gets the job done)
Goggles: Smith Prodigy Limited Edition
Jacket: DC Shell Jacket with Jersey
Pants: Burton AK Gortex Electric Blue
Gloves: Dakine Bronco 2010

My setup owns, nuff said


----------



## Guest

Board: '09 Signal OG
Bindings: '09 Flow M9
Boots: '09 Dub Field (waiting for end of season to get a real decent pair)


----------



## NoTickets

after a few purchases, and a few returns, I'm pretty happy.

Board: '10 Gnu Carbon Credit BTX
Bindings: '10 Union Force / '10 Flux Feedback (I need another board )
Boots: '10 Rome Smith SDS (-____-)
Goggles: Zeal Optics Link SPPX
Jacket: Arc'Teryx Sidewinder SV
Pants: some shitty Oakleys (need to upgrade)
Gloves: Swany X-Change II

I'll post pictures once everything's arrived.


----------



## oldlady

Ah I may as well..

Board: '09 Burton Custom X 156 / 09 Burton Jeremy 151 (bought it on a whim, too short, trying to sell it)
Bindings: '10 Cartel EST purps 
Boots: '10 Burton Motos (i know.)
Goggles: Dragon DX
Jacket: Thirtytwo Alpha 3L snorkel blue & Analog Wire Jacket gunmetal
Pants: 686 Mannual Militant black 
Gloves: Dakine something something something Goretex (not sure!)
Misc: RideQi Alpha mask (red)


----------



## PeterG

Board: 2010 Capita Ultrafear 147
Bindings: 2007 Burton Customs
Boots: 2007 Burton Motos
Goggles: Spy
Jacket: Black Dot Green/Yellow
Pants: Black Dot Grey
Gloves: Dakine Vipers
Ying Yang Bandana


----------



## JonesyMalone

Hey OldLady,

Are you still liking that ThirtyTwo Alpha 3L? I've decided I must have that jacket for next season. Would layering a fleece under it be sufficient for 0-10 degrees F? Also, how is that Ride Qi working out for you- they look pretty BA, and I dunno if I feel like stuffing my giant italian nose into another neoprene facemask.

Thx!

My set-up:
Boards: 2010 Lib-Tech T.Rice 157 C2BTX, 2005 Ride Decade 160cm
Bindings: 2005 Ride LXs, will probably upgrade to some Autos
Boots: Burton Rulers
Jacket: Foursquare 10k/10k (forget the model)
Pants: Quicksilver 5k/5k (forget the model)
Gloves: Dakine Titans
Goggles: Smiths with a spherical lens (not IO, maybe next year)
Helmet: ProAce 





oldlady said:


> Ah I may as well..
> 
> Board: '09 Burton Custom X 156 / 09 Burton Jeremy 151 (bought it on a whim, too short, trying to sell it)
> Bindings: '10 Cartel EST purps
> Boots: '10 Burton Motos (i know.)
> Goggles: Dragon DX
> Jacket: Thirtytwo Alpha 3L snorkel blue & Analog Wire Jacket gunmetal
> Pants: 686 Mannual Militant black
> Gloves: Dakine something something something Goretex (not sure!)
> Misc: RideQi Alpha mask (red)


----------



## oldlady

JonesyMalone said:


> Hey OldLady,
> 
> Are you still liking that ThirtyTwo Alpha 3L? I've decided I must have that jacket for next season. Would layering a fleece under it be sufficient for 0-10 degrees F? Also, how is that Ride Qi working out for you- they look pretty BA, and I dunno if I feel like stuffing my giant italian nose into another neoprene facemask.
> 
> Thx!


I am actually loving the Alpha 3L! The snorkel blue really pops in person and everyone who's seen it thinks it's pretty awesome looking  The only "beware" is to make sure all pockets are zipped otherwise your layers will get wet- there's only mesh between the pockets and you, no lining. With regards to your question, I think you may need another layer as it's not insulated.. I wore a long sleeve tshirt under it in 20F temps and it was ok, but between 0-10, I'd probably put another- but I suppose it comes down to how easily you get warm? OH! If you keep your eyes on brociety.com the jacket may pop up again. I got it for $115 on there!

The Ride Qi masks is great! It's very breathable and light and it's something that you can at least use to keep your neck somewhat warm (won't be as warm as an actual warmer, but it would suffice). Not to mention you look like a badass 

Hope this helps!


----------



## drunkinmonk

board: 153 O-matic Awesome
binding: flow m1
boots: head
jacket: DC helix 10k/10k (black)
pants: volcom gigi 20k/20k (strobe green)
mittens: scott gore-tex
goggles: Smith I/O
helmet: giro G9 bluetooth


----------



## tpeezy

board: 2009 burton x8 157
bindings: 2010 cartel est, the purps
boots: 2010 burton hails
jacket: empyre 10k/10k
pants: burton 10k/5k
goggles: dragons


----------



## david_z

2010 Ride Machete 161w, '09 Burton Cartels, '09 ThirtyTwo TM2 boots

Deck showed up yesterday in the mail, hadn't mounted it when I took this picture.


(pics as attachments, too big to fit in pane)

Yes, the back of my jeep will look that bad (or worse) until April.


----------



## Birk

Main:
Board: NS Evo-r 151 white
Bindings: Rome 390's black
Pants: Burton vent cargo green
Jacket: Nomis simon chamberlain purple
Gloves: Daking Omegas
Goggles: Dragon DX and DXS, Electric EG-1
Boots: 32 Lashed session SE (white with graphics from session, wich is a snowboard shop in norway)

Backup:
Board: Burton Jeremy Jones 07/08 - 156
Bindings: Burton Cartels EST magneta madness

wehoo


----------



## Guest

05 Jeenyus rental (FUCK burton they buy out every promising snowboard company and have shit snowboards now)
k2 sweaters
rome sds boots


----------



## Slinky

My setup now:
09 Burton X8 157 
09 Cartel EST GMP
08 Burton Hails

Backup is:
09 Burton Custom 157w
w/ cartels above
Hails or 09 Rulers
or 
09 Rossi Scope 159
Ride RX's
either Hails or Rulers


----------



## Guest

2010 Skate Banana 159W
2009 Rome 390s in Neon


----------



## david_z

attachment is the new Ride Machete w/Cartel binders & Tm2 boots


----------



## Matuuh

Board : Forum Destroyer 2009
Bindings : Union Contacts 2009
Boots : Forum Kickers 2010


----------



## Guest

Arbor del rey
Nrc ride bindings
k2 t1 boots


----------



## LTManiac

Board: 2009 Rossignol Circuit
Bindings: 2009 Rossignol Vipers (Just bought some 2010 Union Forces) 
Boots: 2010 Vans Matlock


----------



## Guest

Beanie: 2010 W'S EARFLAP BEANIE (black)
Goggles: Oakley crowbar (grey)
Jacket: 2010 686 mannual (red)
Pants: 2009 DC Rodan (white w/ silver monogram "glow in the dark!")
Gloves: 2010 Dakine Blazer (white)
boots: 2009 Morrow BOA (black)
bindings: 2009 Ride RX (Red)
board: 2010 K2 Anagram (white)


----------



## Guest

Board: 2010 DC PBJ 157 (Jackalope)
Boots: 2010 DC Judge 
Bindings: 2010 Flow NTX AT

just decided to update my setup this year since I was riding a Lamar and some crappy binding for like 4 years


----------



## sevenstarsfall

Just added a Sierrascope 152 and some Burton Grails, loving them both!


----------



## Irish2685

2009 Rossignol Retox 147cm
2010 Burton Cartel Bindings (White)
2010 Burton Invader Boots (White)

Bonfire Arc Jacket (Black)
Burton Cargo Pants (khaki)
Burton Gloves
Burton Audex Beanie
Smith Goggles


----------



## Guest

This year my setup is the K2 Zero 2010 with Union Force MC







:cheeky4:

Old Setup-My park setup is StepChild Jib Stick 2009 with Ride Deltas


----------



## Guest

rome 390s 
k2 www rocker 152


----------



## Guest

How is that board?


----------



## Guest

dar.E said:


> How is that board?


whos are you speaking of?


----------



## Guest

K1tt3n5 said:


> whos are you speaking of?


Sorry, forgot to quote you.. I am speaking to you


----------



## Guest

dar.E said:


> Sorry, forgot to quote you.. I am speaking to you


I put up a review in the review section. But I love it flat out I love it.


----------



## yesmar

08 Rome Agent 154cm
GNU Beam bindings, large

I also have northwave freedom boots but are small on me. iv been trying boots on last week and i think i'm picking up a new pair tonight
ill edit this post if i do.


----------



## oldlady

nice toes!


----------



## kls

Board: '09 Burton Lux 143
Binding: '08 Ride Lxh(yes I keep them at 0, hate duck stance)
Boots: '09 Ride Sage Boa

Looking at picking up a Never Summer Pandora and Union(female) Trilogys or Milans for park, any opinions/reviews?


----------



## Guest

Sierrascope and Sierracrew. Economical ha


----------



## Eightfingers

Board - '10 Arbor Del Ray
Bindings - '10 Ride Contrabands
Boots - '10 Ride Anthems

Helmet - Protec Scotty Arnold B2 audio
Jacket - Oakley Brigade
Pants - Shittys from Dicks Sporting Goods
Gloves - I dont rock gloves...ever


----------



## gjsnowboarder

Freestyle/ride Set-up
08 Ride Kink 159W (Neon Green Base/Black top) "makes the snow glow"
10 Burton Cartel's (White)
10 Burton Ruler's (Black)

Freeride Set-up
08 Burton T6 164 W ( Black with REd and White Tiger claw marks and claws mark lets light through)
08 Burton P1's (red/black and white)
an my edges are sharp :cheeky4:


Body stuff
Smith Holt Helmet Black
Oakley Wisdom's Black/Black Iridium
Burton Fireman System Jacket and Pants 2 years old I think
Burton AK pipe gloves Black
Burton Poacher Jacket??? I think...got it for 30.00 off of an REI clearance brand new. White with fading black to gray to white diagonal stripes


----------



## Guest

*first post*

Snowboards
2010 Capita Sierrascope 156
2009 Ride Kink 155
2007 Burton Air 157
Bindings
2010 Sierra Union Contact SL L/XL
2009 Flow The Five L
2008/2009 Burton Missions L
Boots
2008 Burton Hail 10
2008 Forum League SLR 10
2007 Burton Ions 10

Waiting for my '09 Burton Ions and '10 DC PBJ LTD to come in. Whiskey Militia+impulse buyer = Raped Wallet


----------



## Guest

my brand new setup(exept the boots), tasted snow for a morning now

APO selekta '10 
K2 indy '10
flow rift 2 zone boa coiler '10

rided the board for 1 morning and i love it so much, it rides so nice.


further
carrera helmet shiny black 
carrera goggles
ice peak jacket
o'neill pants

and thats it.

grtz Danny


----------



## LTManiac

kls said:


> Binding: '08 Ride Lxh(yes I keep them at 0, hate duck stance)


Ouch, that doesn't hurt your knees?


----------



## david_z

LTManiac said:


> Ouch, that doesn't hurt your knees?


Why does everyone say this? What is it about 0/0 stance that would hurt one's knees??? If anything, I've found that dangling the board from my foot on the chairlift is less painful 0/0 stance than it is with duck.


----------



## LTManiac

david_z said:


> Why does everyone say this? What is it about 0/0 stance that would hurt one's knees??? If anything, I've found that dangling the board from my foot on the chairlift is less painful 0/0 stance than it is with duck.


Because it's easier to bend your knees at an angle than with them at a 0. Also, skating around with a 0 front foot doesn't sound very comfortable.

And to your chairlift question.. I place my free foot under the board to relieve pressure off my front foot on the chairlift. Works for me :thumbsup:


----------



## kls

LTManiac said:


> Ouch, that doesn't hurt your knees?


Not at all, everyone always tries to have me ride at angles, but I feel off balanced and more awkward the way. Too many years off feet forward sports makes me feel off balance any other way. I find it way easier to keep my shoulders square headed to kickers and rails at 0/0 too


----------



## david_z

True about skating. But I don't optimize my stance for the 1% of the time I'm pushing towards a lift line. Not saying there's anything wrong with "duck", I just don't like it.

I don't understand your first comment; my knees bend the same regardless of how my ankle/foot is angled.


----------



## Guest

*Jumbo gear*

Second freeride set-up in my life and the only thing I ride...

2010 K2 Podium
2009 K2 Auto
2010 Burton Ruler


----------



## LTManiac

david_z said:


> I don't understand your first comment; my knees bend the same regardless of how my ankle/foot is angled.


I got it from watching a video on youtube, I originally started at 0/0 and work my way towards 15/-9. But if you bend your knees with your toes straight, it's much harder on your knees than bending with your toes pointed at an angle. It also takes less work to bend lower with your knees pointed at an angle, which helps me when I'm flexing and extending while carving. Try it for yourself.


----------



## david_z

LTManiac said:


> I got it from watching a video on youtube, I originally started at 0/0 and work my way towards 15/-9. But if you bend your knees with your toes straight, it's much harder on your knees than bending with your toes pointing at an angle. It also takes less work to bend lower with your knees pointed at an angle. Try it for yourself.


I started duck and worked my way back to zeros; definitely feel like I can get more power to the edge that way, although to be fair I think right now I'm actually about +/-3 degrees, so not a true 0/0.


----------



## Adam C

My first setup ever:

Capita Indoor Survival [FK] - 156 









Rome 390









As for boots I haven't bought any yet, hopefully tomorrow! So I'll update once I get some.


----------



## mysterl33

my first set up will look like this.. haha everything should arrive Saturday according to FedEx tracking

2010 Ride Antic 157









2010 Rome 390 White/Black Wildstyle









2010 Vans Aura









will update with everything together once it gets here haha sooo excited!!!:laugh:


----------



## NewbALewb

Gnu Carbon Credit BTX Wide 165cm
11 burton rulers 
flow m9 se 
volcom crack jacket
686 smart cargos
oakley splice jet black


----------



## cjcameron11

Not that i can take a photo right now but heres my gear
2012 T Rice HP 164.5
2011 Rome Targas
Special Blend p1 Annex pants
Analog Acetate Jacket
2010 Vans Jaime Lynn Boots
Electric EG2.5s


----------



## 2011Stevens

*I haven't even gotten to try them out yet!*

I just bought these things this summer so all I can do is look at them and drool...

Ride Machete 164cm Wide 2011
Burton Free Style Bindings
No Boots (They didn't fit so I had to return them but I want some BOA lacing systems)

Burton Gore Tex Under Snowboard Gloves Brimstone Painted Buffalo Plaid 2011
Burton Biltmore Snowboard Jacket Brimstone Painted Buffalo Plaid 2011 (Being shipped)
Burton Cargo Snowboard Pant Hydrant 2011
Oakley Wisdom Snowboard Goggles Neon Orange/Persimmon Lens
Red Trace II Audio Snowboard Helmet Black 2011 (Being shipped)

I got everything on a past season sale haha

I think this should be a pretty good season!! 

oh and to the guy above me: I'm jealous!


----------



## davidj

Got this gear earlier this summer. Can't wait to ride. Think snow...

---
Rossignol Angus 158 mid-wide
Flow T5 bindings
Burton Grail boots
Black Body Glove snowboard pants
Quiksilver snowboard jacket
Protec B2 snowboard helmet
Uvex G120 goggles - Rose Copper
---

Maybe there's an NS Proto CT in my future


----------



## JayMess686

alright heres what my setup is going to be by the season.

2012 K2 Parkstar 157 wide
2011 K2 Formula binding
2012 ThirtyTwo Lashed boots
Grenade Jacket
Under Armour Pipe Gloves
Spy Goggles
Giro Encore II helmet 
Burton Pants 

I can't wait to shred


----------



## TofuSama

My new season set up will be (If all goes as planned):
2012 Never Summer Evo 150
2011 Rome 390's
2009? Firefly boots of some sort. Maybe look into a new pair.
2011 Burton Poacher Jacket
2009? Firefly snow pants of some sort.
2011 Dakine Titan gloves
2011? Giro G10 helmet
2011 Dragon DXS goggles 

All the 2011 stuff aside from the goggles were bought new after the season.


----------



## toas797

2011 burton custom ( the camber one  )
2011 malavita est restricted bindings
Volcom falling down jacket - strobe blue
Session cirrus orange pants
Two pairs of electrics 
1. Eg2's lime green with bronze red chrome
2.eg 2.5's camo with yellow clear lenses
Black vans boots ( don't know the model but they have BOA lacing.)
Red prime helmet with speakers.


----------



## FlipsideJohn

Never Summer SL 2010/2011
Rome 390 Bosses 2010/2011
Need new boots I'm thinking I'll go with nike vapens


----------



## Ratsch-Bumm

Rad-Air Vessel Reto Lamm Design 164
Flow NXT-FRX
Salomon Malamutes



Stiff as hell!


----------



## mitch19

2012 Never Summer SL 155
2012 K2 Formula's
09/10 Ride Jackson boats with boa

Cant wait to test the new board and bindings in a few weeks hopefully, should arrive this week


----------



## CHIgo11

Forum Recon
Ride Revolt Bindings


----------



## BrianInTheBurbs

Board1-capita horrorscope fk 151
bindings1-forum shaka
boots-k2 darko
board2-gnu street series
bindings2-forum republic
jacket-special blend
pants-bond


----------



## kung-POW

This is my new setup for 2011/2012. 10/11 Skate banana 153W with Flux TT30's in green. Put away my red and white gear in the closet and going all green and yellow this coming season on the slopes! Booooyah!!! =P


----------



## Steez

My new setup for 2011//2012.. '11 Rome Agent Rocker 155, '11 Rome 390's, '11 DC Park Boot. CAN'T WAIT FOR WINTER


----------



## Broke_folk

09/10 Joystick 159w
08/09- Jailbreak Cartels









10/11 Burton Nug 150
10/11 Union Contact Pro (not pictured)
Forces on the board were sold to J.Gnar. 

Not pictured- Won this couple weeks ago (board)
09/10 Sierra Stunt- 158
09/10 Flux TT30 Flat White


----------



## cjcameron11

The new kit, changed from the t rice to the riders choice (the t rice top sheet ripped off)
Rome targas
Vans Jamie Lynn
Volcom crack jacket
Special blend P1 Annex


----------



## iratis

Nitro team series 159
Flow fives '11
Burton hail boots
Burton TWC indecent exposure jacket 
Spyder sallopete's
Ruroc helmet


----------



## craig-b

Set up for this season.

2010/11 K2 Fuse 163W
2011/12 Rome Arsenal Yellow Not shown (Flow Flites on the board)
2010/11 Burton Moto
2009/10 Burton Poacher Jacket
2010/11 West Beach Classic Pants
2010/11 Giro Revolver lid
Oakley Crowbar with Blue iridium lens
Random Head Gloves


----------



## Deluxe954

Board: Flow Verve 2011 155w
Bindings: Flow M9 2011 Black XL
Boots: Burton Rulers 2010 13 White

My gear is
Pants: Marker Black
Jacket: Tony Hawk Blue/White/Black
Helmet: Giro S4
Goggles: Anon/Smith Black/White
Gloves: Dakite Scout


----------



## dantech

Unloaded my Revolver and Burton plus Bindings. New setup for this season:


----------



## LuckyRVA

NS Premier F1-R 157
Burton Custom bindings 15/-9
Sessions jacket
Volcom Straight Leg pant
Thirty Two Prion boots
Smith Holt Helmet
Smith Knowledge Goggles


----------



## Emur00

My Set up for this year will be:

Freestyle
Roxy ollie Pop 2012
Roxy team Bindings 
Volcom pants
White Zero Xposure jacket
Getting new boots. Don't know what i'm getting yet.


----------



## readimag




----------



## bobthegood

2012 Never Summer HeritageX 159 with 2012 Rome Targas
2011 Jones Mountain Twin 159 with K2 Auto Evers
2011 Rossi Angus 158 with Flow NXT ATSE's 
Boots: Closeout 2011 K2 T1 DBs, 2010 K2 T1DBs 
Jackets: 686 Smarty Shell, Insulated. and Puffy
Pants: 686 Smarty - Black, Green, Beige 
Helmet: K2 Crossfire w\Sound, Smith Holt backup no sound 
Mitts: Swany, Burton, Solomon Gloves 
Goggles 2 pair of Oaks; Yellow Night and Smoke Day lenses


----------



## brownSnow

i'm switching it up this coming season.

going to do some carving/alpine,

picked up an older Prior WCR board off a buddy last season, 183cm with ancient (and soon to be replaced, Bomber TD1 plate bindings)










clothing. Fresh off the presses, '12 Oakley Lava suit




















prayforsnow!


----------



## 865'boarder

Got rid of my horrorscope. Urban fk just wasn't for me. New setup this season

2011 Capita Ultrafear FK 153
2011 Ultrafear Bindings (pre-ordered)
32 86 fast track boots (got em for less than 100 brand new)
Ashbury Kaleidoscope Goggles
Airblaster Black Javier Pants
Special Blend Beacon Jacket Blue/white


----------



## EnVme

2012


----------



## damanb

Board: Burton ConDom 154
Bindings: Burton Mission EST Black
Boots: Nike Zoom Force 1 / Burton Hail Coalition

Goggles: Von Zipper Feenom, White Chrome w/ Fire Chrome Lens


----------



## smokinsummer

Never Summer Revolver 10-11
Rome 390 Bosses 10-11
Salomon Synapses 10-11 

boots are stiff as hell


----------



## 509-pow

my set up.
2010 lib tech travis rice
flow bindings
some burton boots, dont know kind. ill get pics in a bit

mission 6 wrecker
mission 6 matching bindngs

not really digging the flow bindings. looking to sell them.


----------



## GreatScott

2011 159 Never Summer Revolver (wide Evo)
2011 Flux RK30s
2010 ThirtyTwo Lashed
2005 cock ring (purchased slightly used but new to me.)


----------



## TofuSama

2012 Never Summer Evo 150 (green base/blue eagle)
2011 Rome 390's with 390 Boss cant pads
2010 Firefly boots of some sort

Other gear:
2011 Burton Poacher jacket
2010 Firefly pants
2011 Dakine Titan gloves
2011 Giro G10 helmet
2011 Dragon DXS goggles


----------



## slaughtermom

Boards:
2009 Rossignol Mini
2010 Rossignol Angus 158 MW
2011 Salomon Salomonder 151 
2011 Endeavor High 5 153
2011 Endeavor high 5 155


Bindings:

Flux SF45
Rome 390 Boss
Burton Cobra Shark
Union Force MC


Boots:

Nike Kaiju


Stuff:

Oakley Corked Suite
Oakley Airraid Bibs
Salomon G-Suit
Orage The Implement
Orage The Shaper
Orage The Blade
Burton Restricted Booth


Looking for Flux DS45/Distortion (large) luminous green

Stuff im getting 2012:

Rome Targa
Endeavor High 5 2012 155
Capita Charlie Slasher


----------



## craig-b

craig-b said:


> Set up for this season.
> 
> 2010/11 K2 Fuse 163W
> 2011/12 Rome Arsenal Yellow Not shown (Flow Flites on the board)
> 2010/11 Burton Moto
> 2009/10 Burton Poacher Jacket
> 2010/11 West Beach Classic Pants
> 2010/11 Giro Revolver lid
> Oakley Crowbar with Blue iridium lens
> Random Head Gloves


UPDATE!









Ignore the stickers, it's been a long summer. Didnt do much mountain biking, no ride to the hill, and no decent local stuff worth the walk up.

Hope y'all enjoy!


----------



## slaughtermom

New Setup for my girl


----------



## GavinHope

Board: 2009 Lib Tech T.Rice
Bindings: 2011 Burton Missions
Boots: Way Old 32 Lashed (falling to bits)

Also got last seasons Capita Charlie Slasher just waiting to be unleashed on some deep pow!


----------



## snowcrazy181

2011/2012 Arsenal:

Boards
Left to Right,
Never Summer 164W (POW)
Omatic Awesome by TR 09' 158W (ROCK/JIB)
Omatic Awesome by TR 11' 158W (ALL MTN)
Burton Dom 158 (ALL MTN)
Omatic ExTR TXTR 154 (PARK)

Bindings
BURTON CARTELS
and
BURTON DETOX

Boots
Burton Sabbath

Goggles
Smith IOS


----------



## andie

Bataleon ET Artist & Ride Machete with Ride Delta's. Nike DK boots


----------



## Phunky

Board: Forum Recon 156w
Bindings: Flow amp
Boots: 32 degrees TM-black

Jacket: DC Ammo Red/Black/White
Pants: Burton Cargo Red
Mittens: Dakine Fillmore Red/Black/White plaid
Goggles: Electric EG1-Black

Hat: New pom beanie teal/black/white


----------



## FacePlant4Free

All Mountain~
-F2 Spin Air 159/Spyro Bindings

Park/Freestye~
-2011 Forest Bailey Park Pickle 156/2012 GNU Choice Bindings

Booties~
-32 Lashed

Goggles~
-Electric EG2


----------



## FacePlant4Free

[/URL] 


this is how you hold your alarm clock :thumbsup:


----------



## butteryNS

Board: Neversummer Evo, 154
Bindings: Drake Fifty, large
Boots: 32 Prion, size 10
Goggles: Electric EG1S
Jackets: Burton, Quicksilver
Pants: Empyre
Beanie: i have a bunch of them.
Gloves: Analog


----------



## 2813308004

Freeride/Powder/
Board: 2012 163 Bataleon Undisputed
Bindings: 2011 M DS45 w/ SF45 Highbacks

Park/General Freestyle
Board: 2010 Yes Great Dudes of History
Bindings: 2009 L/XL Yellow Union Forces

Boots: 9.5 Black DC Status, 9.5 Black/White Nike Zoom Force 1
Goggles: Jet Black Oakley Airbrakes w/ Fire Iridium/Persimmon Lenses, Jet Black Oakley Splice w/ Dark Grey/H.I. Yellow Lenses
Jackets: Medium Black Arc'teryx Crossbow Jacket, Medium/Regular Woodland Camo Gen II ECWCS Level 6 Parka
Pants: Medium Black /Regular Arc'teryx Theta SV Bib, Medium/Regular Woodland Camo Gen II ECWCS Level 6 Pant
Balaclava: Black ECWCS Gen II Level 2 Balaclava, Black Under Armor Cold Weather Gear Balaclava
Gloves: Medium Black Arc'teryx Alpha SV Glove
Mid Layer: Medium Black Arc'Teryx Atom LT, Medium Black Patagonia Down Sweater Jacket
Base Layer: Medium Black Gen III ECWCS Level 2 pant/shirt


----------



## FlipsideJohn

2011 Never Summer SL 158 
2011 Rome 390 Bosses
2009 K2 Transit BOA Boots ( I need new boots though )
Stoked on the upcoming season


----------



## B.deep

'10 Lib tech trs 157
10/11 union roces
09/10 Jeremy Jones boots


----------



## DaToast

Board: Ride from a couple of years ago
Bindings: Ride Nitranes
Boots: Vans Wiig


----------



## slaughtermom

My current Setups

Rossignol Angus (158 ) + Flux SF45









Capita BSOD (156) + Union Flite









Endeavor high 5 (153) + Union Force MC









Salomon Salomonder (151) + Union Ultrafear 2









+ Capita Partyshark (164), Endeavor High 5 (155)


----------



## xDOTY

Wow. Now THAT is beautiful.


----------



## Clarion

Mine:
2011 Lib Tech TRS
2012 Cartel
Hers:
2011 Ride OMG
2012 Ride Fame
All purchased brand new for just under $1000 Canadian after taxes


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Only thing new this year avy shovel for $20 and a pair of slightly used OR gortex mittens for $20
2007 155 option star with drake f60
2005 158 option trinity with drake f60
2008 159 skate banana with drake f60
2008 162 option northshore with drake matrix
2010 164 charlie slasher with drake f60
old pair of salomon 1080 skis...want to learn to ski abit to go splitting


----------



## Sudden_Death

Freedride 2011 Heritage 160 with 2011 K2 Cinch CTS, park 2011 Smokin' M.I.P 158 with 2010 K2 Auto Uprise. Boots are Northwave Freedom SL and K2 Darko traditional lace.


----------



## xDOTY

11' CAPiTA Horrorscope FK, brand new, got it today. 
12' FLUX RK30 Violet.
12' Ride Anthem BOA Boots (not pictured)


----------



## CheoSamad

Board- 11/12 DC PLY
Bindings- 10/11 Burton Missions
&
Board- 10/11 Burton Hero
Bindings- 10/11 Burton Cartel EST

Boots- 10/11 DC Park Boots
Pants- Spyder 
Jacket- Session
Hat- Neff 
Goggles- Oakley Splice


----------



## Kwanzaa

Board:
2011 Lib tech Dark series
2011 K2 Auto Drone
Celcius climate boots

Other Gear:
Salomon Brigade Audio Helmet
Anon goggles
686 jacket, not sure what model, but its got a nice gorilla on the inside
Pow Tanto gloves
Ripzone pants
Camelbak Hydropack, beats carrying a water bottle


----------



## Extremo

Just did my inventory today

Capita Scaremaster w/ Flux Super Titans
Nitro Misfit w/ Union Force
2000 Forum JP w/ Union Force
Vans Wiig's
Vans BFB white
Vans BFB black/brown
Grenade Artist Series Jesse Reno Jacket
Nomis Simon Pant
Special Blend Toofer Pant
DC Donan Pant
And a bunch of other junk.


----------



## tekniq33

It is complete, photos to follow.

'11 Burton Nug 150 
'11 Capita Charlie Slasher
'12 Jones Mountain Twin 159

'11 Cartel Reflex w/ Malavita straps
'12 Malavita Black


----------



## mrmidWest

Capita Ultrafear 2010
Forum Factions
32 Lashed

Picked up the board ridden twice off craigslist for $175 and the bindings new in the box off craigslist as well for $60!


----------



## patongue

2010 Nitro Team Gullwing
2006 Burton Missions
2009 32 Lashed

---

I'm looking to upgrade my bindings.. but been out of the bindings game for so long, any recommendations on who the big players are? darkhorses? Something that synergizes well with the camber of my board?

Looking at these pictures makes me even more keen to upgrade... 

Thanks


----------



## bobthegood

IMO, there are about a dozen really good bindings out there, and another dozen good ones. Aluminum?, plastic? traditional? one strap? rear entry?? canted?? I'd recommend some reaearch, and then hit the binding section. I've ridden most of the known brands, and currently rock some Rome Targas - traditional, highly tweakable; K2 Autos - plastic, very light, one buckle in and out; Flow NXT-ATSE - rear entry, light for Flows easy in and out, great lap binding. Good luck......


----------



## herzogone

My setup and my son's setup (old and new), from left to right:

2010 Head Transit Jr 118 / Head P-Junior
2011 Ride LowRide 135 / 2011 Flow Trilogy / 2011 Burton Moto
2011 Omatic Celebrity BS 161 / 2011 Ride EX / Northwave Snow Force
2003 GNU Carbon High Beam 164W / Burton Ray


----------



## hawaiinboarder

2011 arbor roundhouse
2011 ride spi bindings
2011 burton ruler boots


----------



## Andus

xDOTY said:


> 11' CAPiTA Horrorscope FK, brand new, got it today.
> 12' FLUX RK30 Violet.
> 12' Ride Anthem BOA Boots (not pictured)


where did you get the 2011 model of horroscope? can't find it with the right size -.-


----------



## xDOTY

At a ski/snowboard expo last weekend up in Sacramento, ca.


----------



## Bones905

2010 Sims Electroshock series
2011 Flux DS45's
2010 Ride Orion

2nd season back riding after a few year layoff. I'm going to put together another cruiser, as this board is a little closer to a park board.


----------



## Lodes

2012 Flow drifter
2012 Burton cartel restricted
2010 Burton moto


----------



## Nordica-k2

Lib Tech Skunk Ape 2013 161cm (Pretty big considering I'm like 140-150lbs :laugh
Malavita 2012 Bindings
DC Judge Boa 2012 Size 11


----------



## JustinAndrew

Board: 2010 Burton TWC & 2012 Arbor Westmark.
Binders: Burton Freestyles.
Boots: Burton Invaders.


----------



## toyfactory12

Hey everybody! Long time lurker, first time poster here!

My setup:

2012 Never Summer SL
K2 Ryker Boots
Union Force bindings


I also got a Gnu Carbon Credit that I use as my back up board.


----------



## budderbear

Dont feel like posting whole setup but here's one of my favorite boards :









Its a heikki sorsa 153 from weekend snowboards and its soooo light. Also has the most unique graphics I've seen. The original image was hand drawn by steve nazar (80's graphics designer for Town & country surf designs;Thrilla gorilla) and features a fully playable board game when you take the bindings off. Its also made in Austria and hand numbered 72/150 (they only make 450 boards a year, 150 in each size) It has the golf ball dimples in the base which really helps on slush days. Not very forgiving as far as catching an edge but it has so much pop its ridiculous. I was at ruby hill this winter and built a little kicker and I was getting launched off that shit without even trying. (traditional camber) Btw I'm sorry for all the quotes I suck at composing sentences or paragraphs nicely. O and did I mention it has a msrp of $500 but I got it for $150 off whiskeymiltia


----------



## jdang307

JustinAndrew said:


> Board: 2010 Burton TWC & 2012 Arbor Westmark.
> Binders: Burton Freestyles.
> Boots: Burton Invaders.


Got that exact westmark just waiting to be ridden


----------



## stickz

arbor element rx
flow the 5 
k2 the new black (red)
Columbia 20kmm jacket
stoic bombshell bibs


----------



## StrattonRider

Board- 156 GNU Pickle and 156 Forum Destroyer
bindings- Burton Cartel
boot- Nike Vapens


----------



## sixpoint

Custom FV 156 w Custom ESTs
Ultra fear FK 153 w Super pros
Burton hail
Oakley Splice


----------



## Lifted

154 Yes - The Greats 
Burton Malavitas
Burton Imperials

Been on the new board for about 65 days already this year and I freakin love it :thumbsup:


----------



## zackmorris

Board: Salomon Riot 154 
Bindings: Forum Republic
Boots: 32 STW Boa


----------



## jwelsh83

Park Board...

Board: Forum Youngblood DoubleDog 154
Bindings: Forum Shaka
Boots: Nike Zoom DK's

Have yet to ride it due to warm weather and hopefully I'll do a review of the DoubleDog. I also have a Burton Process 155 with Restricted Malavita EST's


----------



## eastcoaststeeze

2013 Ride Manic 164W
2013 Ride Revolt bindings
2013 Ride Jackson Boa (not shown)
so far i love this setup, only have gone about 4 days with it


----------



## Kayeby

​
My husband's 2012 Gnu Carbon Credit 159 with 2012 Flow Flite Bindings (boots are 2013 Burton Motos)

And my 2012 NS Pandora 146 with 2012 K2 Agogo Ltd Bindings (boots are 2008 Burton Sapphires)


----------



## Artu89

Hi All, 

My setup:

board: Nidecker Prime
boot: K2 Maysis
binding: K2 Formula

helmet: K2 Rant


----------



## 24WERD

My setup:

k2 WWW 154 rails park
GNU DK 155 park
GNU BG 159 mt/ powder/ freeride
Burton Fish 156 powder

GF setup:

Never Summer Lotus 154 mt/freeride
Burton Fish 150 powder


----------



## IS3_FTW

*Current*

*Board:* _'12 Rome Mod Rocker 159_
*Bindings:* _'13 Rome Targa(white/black)_
*Boots:* _'12 Vans High Standards(black)_

*Jacket:* _North Face Snowboarding_
*Pants:* _North Face Snowboarding_
*Gloves:* _OC mittens w/liners_ 
*Goggles:* _Dragon Frends_
*Helmet:* _K2 Phase_ 
*Socks:* _Smartwool_


----------



## East§ide

mine and my girlfriends:
NS EVO 153 w/ Restricted Reflex Cartels
NS Pandora 146 w/ Ride Vxn


----------



## trapper

It rides like a dream....


----------



## Clayton Bigsby

162 Burton Malolo
160 Burton Fish
Burton Triads
Burton Shawn White boots


Gear;
Arc'teryx Sidewinder Jacket
Arc'teryx Minuteman bibs
Burton AK pants
Black Diamond guide gloves
Smith goggles
Giro 9 helmet


----------



## Bsarosi

*Board:* 2012 Rome Anthem Superlight Series 163
*Bindings:* 2012 Union Atlas or 2013 Burton Cartels (planning to test both out west soon)
*Boots:* 2009 Burton Rulers


----------



## tigre

Board: Capita Charlie Slasher 154
Bindings: Burton Cartel Restricted ReFlex

Board: K2 Panoramic 154
Bindings: Voile Light Rail

Boots: Salomon F2.0 (Women's)

Was going to put the year on all of these, then realized that it's 2012 for everything.


----------



## brucew.

Board: 2011 Flow Infinite Rocker
Bindings: Now IPO 
Boots: 2012 32 Lashed Kooley


My first board & boots...just upgraded the bindings from Burton Freestyles


----------



## Lady

Board: 12' Burton Feelgood Flying V 147 
Bindings: 12' Burton Escapade EST 

Board: 12' Lib-Tech Skate Banana 148
Bindings: 13' Union Contact Pro 

Board: 13' Bataleon Fun Kink 148
Bindings: 13' Forum Shaka

Board: 13' Capita Horrorscope 145

Boots: 13' Thirtytwo Lashed FT
Boots: 12' Burton Emerald


----------



## ItchEtrigR

2011 K2 Slayblade 164
2011 K2 Brigade 161
2010 Burton Operator 154w w\ 2009 Burton Triads
2009 Burton Uninc 159 w\ 2012 Custom Est Bindings


----------



## poutanen

Just realized I've never replied to this thread.

Main freeride board:
Virus Avalanche FLP AFT 160
Burton Diode re:flex bindings

Early/Late season freeride board:
Burton T7 159
Burton C60 EST bindings

New (used) Park/Rock board:
2012 Burton Custom 156 (camber model)
came with Burton Custom bindings which I'll be selling. I'll use the C60s until I find a deal on some Cartels or similar!


----------



## OU812

Just got this board and bindings. Took me ages to put the bindings on as the 4x4 holes didn't exactly match up to the board so had to do some grinding on one of the screw holes on the binding base plate.


----------

